# Reason to not unlock?



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey everybody, just got my prime last night and was wondering if anybody can give me a reason to not unlock and flash AOKP other than obviously voiding ASUS warranty? And coming from the galaxy nexus, how hard is it to actually brick this bad boy?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Question #1 None
Question #2 Hard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Hey everybody, just got my prime last night and was wondering if anybody can give me a reason to not unlock and flash AOKP other than obviously voiding ASUS warranty? And coming from the galaxy nexus, how hard is it to actually brick this bad boy?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


I would give your Prime a week or so before unlocking it. Make sure that no issues show up before taking the plunge. For example, pay special attention to hardware issues like screen (no major bleeding, dead pixels, color saturation, glass, bezel, etc), wifi performance, GPS performance, and CPU/GPU performance. Basically, evaluate your Prime and ensure that you are happy with it, because once you unlock it, there's no going back.

Second, yes, you can softbrick and hardbrick the Prime. We don't have NV Flash so if you hardbrick your Prime, you are screwed. Personally, I have yet to accomplish either; however, I could easily see how it would occur to people who don't inform themselves of the ins and outs of this device. For example, if you are unlocked and attempt to flash a stock blob, you will become bricked. Just make sure you spend time learning this device. (read, read, read before you begin flashing stuff).

Sent from my Transformer Prime using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm perfectly comfortable with fastboot and such, so I'm not concerned about that. The only thing other than manufacturer defects I'm concerned with are firmware updates I'm sure we can get through kernel source

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had my prime a few weeks, and I'm a die hard HTC guy. However I'm fairly familiar with both HTC and fastboot. Besides the warranty I don't see any reason not to unlock. The devs working on the prime have proved me that they're very dedicated and I don't worry about the firmware.

I'm not a warranty kinda guy myself, but I do advise waiting a couple of days to check for factory defects. I'm one of those guys that wouldn't have bought the prime if unlocking wasn't an option. If I was going to run stock I would have bought another ipad, the joy of Android for me is being able to flash custom roms.

Sent from my Transformer Prime using RootzWiki


----------



## YoMarK (May 2, 2012)

Most important reason not unlock: You lose your warranty.


Mellen_hed said:


> I'm perfectly comfortable with fastboot and such, so I'm not concerned about that.


The problem is there is no NVflash for the Prime *yet*(although ASUS has that they will look into releasing NVFlash for the TF201).
We have a sort of semi-unlocked bootloader now, so we have 1 less option to recover a bricked device when something goes wrong when flashing A ROM/recovery.
But when you're not developing yourself, and always check (MD5) signatures of the things you're flashing, you will be fine.

I've unlocked a few days ago, and my Prime just is a much better device with AOKP ROM on it.


----------

